# Can batt insulation be used on duct?



## berend (Nov 4, 2010)

Do you have round duct work? or rectangle? Batt insulation sounds like a real pain in the neck to use on duct work. Plus every time I go on a job and see ducts wrapped in anything other than duct wrap insulation it is falling off for one reason or another. Also tape alone is not enough to hold duct insulation on. You need to use an insulation staple. I could not see that working out well on batt insulation. With all that said, I am sure it could be done. It just sounds like more trouble in the long run.


----------



## deerhunter (Jan 31, 2010)

The ducts are round. Most of the are easy to access. So even if they fall off, it's just the matter of re-tape/tie or whatever. It's just that they are not going to look good.

I suppose the special duct insulation also need to be bought from HVAC supply house? I heard they don't sell to non-HVAC specialists.




berend said:


> Do you have round duct work? or rectangle? Batt insulation sounds like a real pain in the neck to use on duct work. Plus every time I go on a job and see ducts wrapped in anything other than duct wrap insulation it is falling off for one reason or another. Also tape alone is not enough to hold duct insulation on. You need to use an insulation staple. I could not see that working out well on batt insulation. With all that said, I am sure it could be done. It just sounds like more trouble in the long run.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

You can order it online also.
http://www.insulation4less.com/

Its is easy to install.


----------



## deerhunter (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the link.



beenthere said:


> You can order it online also.
> http://www.insulation4less.com/
> 
> Its is easy to install.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Duct insulation tends to have a low R value because it has to be quite thin to fit and not take too much headroom from a basement.

It is not necessary to put insulation between a heated air duct and heated space above it, although floor joist insulation needs to be put wherever it will fit.


----------

